# Tambolaka awareness contest.



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Firt off this contest is only available to those of you who didn't participate in the Shuckins group-buy. 

The first person to guess my top 4 tv shows of all time will win a jar full of wonderfull, delicious, rich Tabolaka pipe tobacco. There's about 3oz pre-cut in there. 

Only one guess per day, per person.

I'll give hints if nobody gets it in a couple days. There may be clues from my previous posts.

Keep in mind, there will probably be extras included :wink:

Alright, GO!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I forgot to say that if nobody who wasn't in on the group gets this, I'll open it up to those of you who were too.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Umm.

1) Family Guy 
2) Star Trek with W.Shatner
3) Batman and Robin
4) The Brady Bunch?



Vin


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Family Guy
Simpsons
Castle
CSI


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Family Guy 
Batman (the original live action one)
House
Simpsons
We should do a mastermind thing with this in pms, tell us how many we have right but not which ones are right.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Uelrindru said:


> Family Guy
> Batman (the original live action one)
> House
> Simpsons
> We should do a mastermind thing with this in pms, tell us how many we have right but not which ones are right.


I think I'll just post how many you got right.

So far, none.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Umm.
> 
> 1) Family Guy
> 2) Star Trek with W.Shatner
> ...


Interesting guesses, none right though.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Steel Talon said:


> Family Guy
> Simpsons
> Castle
> CSI


None right.

Wow, this could be harder than I thought.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

??? I'm just throwing darts blindfolded.

Band of Brothers
Seinfeld
M*A*S*H
Mad Men


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> ??? I'm just throwing darts blindfolded.
> 
> Band of Brothers
> Seinfeld
> ...


1 correct!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Sienfeld
Scrubs
Oprah
America's Next Top Model


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

s_vivo said:


> Sienfeld
> Scrubs
> Oprah
> America's Next Top Model


Neither of the bottom 2 are funny :tsk:

1 correct!


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Neither of the bottom 2 are funny :tsk:


It was to me!

and I won't even guess since I'm busting yer chops.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought they were. Plus I had to rule out any extras I may have guessed. :mischief:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Seinfeld
Soap
Two and a half Men
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

d_day said:


> Seinfeld
> Soap
> Two and a half Men
> The Big Bang Theory


1 correct.

I will give a hint tonight if nobody gets up to 2 correct.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

You don't like Soap? Sad state of the world.... sad sad...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Uelrindru said:


> You don't like Soap? Sad state of the world.... sad sad...


Wow, I had to google it just to see what it was. I'm pretty darn sure I wouldn't have liked it anyway.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Seinfeld
Frasier
Cheers
The office


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, I had to google it just to see what it was. I'm pretty darn sure I wouldn't have liked it anyway.


It's playable on Netflix if you want to check it out. It's a great show...hysterical. Many people who later became known for other shows were on it (Billy Crystal, Robert Guillaume, Richard Mulligan, etc). Judging by the other shows you like I'm pretty sure you'd like it. It's got a bizarre sense of humor about it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, I'll bite.

General Hospital
Dynasty
Beverly Hills 90210
Gilmore Girls


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Colton1106 said:


> Seinfeld
> Frasier
> Cheers
> The office


2 correct.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> General Hospital
> Dynasty
> ...


ROFL

0 correct.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Dynasty of course <.< >.>


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> ROFL
> 
> 0 correct.


Dang it! I'll have to try again tomorrow. I'm with you on Seinfeld that's for sure. One of my all time favorites. I was lucky enough to see Seinfeld do a show when I was in college before he was famous. It's hard to believe but we only paid $3 admission to see him. He did many of the bits that ended up being part of the stand up clips they would play at the beginning of the show. The scary part is that was 25 years ago!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Seinfeld
Cheers
Bay Watch
How I Met Your Mother


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

jolyrogger said:


> Seinfeld
> Cheers
> *Bay Watch*
> How I Met Your Mother


Hehe, nice.

1 correct.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 25, 2009)

WWE Monday Night RAW
The X Files
The Bugs Bunny/Road Runner Show
My Three Sons

Guess I don't get any points for the worst guesses huh?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Seinfeld
Frasier
The Big Bang Theory
Friends


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Roddy said:


> WWE Monday Night RAW
> The X Files
> The Bugs Bunny/Road Runner Show
> My Three Sons
> ...


Lol, sorry not this time around.

0 correct.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

owaindav said:


> Seinfeld
> Frasier
> The Big Bang Theory
> Friends


1 correct.


----------



## Verschnupft (Jun 15, 2009)

Seinfeld
The Office
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia 
Archer?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Verschnupft said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
> Archer?


2 correct.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Seinfeld
The Office
30 Rock
Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Earley said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> 30 Rock
> Curb Your Enthusiasm


2 correct.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Seinfeld
The Office
Justified
Manswers


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Plop007 said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> Justified
> Manswers


2 correct.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Seinfeld
The Office
Arrested Development
The Twilight Zone


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Suzza said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> Arrested Development
> The Twilight Zone


2 correct.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess you've never seen Arrested Development then. Because if you did it would be your #1 favorite show of all time.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Suzza said:


> I guess you've never seen Arrested Development then. Because if you did it would be your #1 favorite show of all time.


You caught me, never seen it.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Seinfeld
The Office
Big Bang Theory
2 1/2 Men


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> Big Bang Theory
> 2 1/2 Men


2 correct.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

are you sure? check again


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> are you sure? check again


Hehe, pretty sure. I think I'll post up the first clue tonight around midnight though.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

Seinfeld
The Office
Simpsons
Family Guy


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

paracite said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> Simpsons
> Family Guy


Good guess. 2 correct.

The clue for tonight is that *one of my favorites is animated, the other three are not.*


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Man, I wish I could guess too, but I bought into the group buy. Guess a bowl of the Tambo will have to do.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry scratch that, one answer per day.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

Can I take guess today? Since it was technically yesterday when I made one. >.>


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I, for one, think it is hillarious Family Guy apparently isn't on your list given your avatar.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Cpuless said:


> Man, I wish I could guess too, but I bought into the group buy. Guess a bowl of the Tambo will have to do.


A bowl of Tambolaka will always do the trick!



paracite said:


> Can I take guess today? Since it was technically yesterday when I made one. >.>


Guess away, it's a new day.



Brinson said:


> I, for one, think it is hillarious Family Guy apparently isn't on your list given your avatar.


It used to be one of my top four, but has been replaced. It's just not as funny as it used to be.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Seinfeld
The Office
The Sopranos
South Park


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Suzza said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> The Sopranos
> South Park


Very good guesses. The Sopranos & South Park are both great shows, unfortunately they're not on "the list".

2 correct.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Seinfeld
The Office
Futurama
American Dad


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
American Dad


----------



## Jojah17 (Mar 30, 2010)

Seinfeld 
The Office 
Futurama
Top Gear

I'll PM you my address whenever you are ready.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

s_vivo said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> Futurama
> American Dad


2 correct.



MarkC said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> American Dad


3 correct! The last one will probably be the hardest to guess though.



Jojah17 said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> Futurama
> Top Gear
> ...


2 correct.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, if it were me ...

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
SOUTH PARK :new_all_coholic:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Well, if it were me ...
> 
> Seinfeld
> The Office
> ...


3 correct.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
30 Rock


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Seinfeld 
The Office
King of the Hill
House


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
Community (thanks to my girlfriend!)


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
All in the Family.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> 30 Rock


3 correct.



indigosmoke said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> House


3 correct.



paracite said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> Community (thanks to my girlfriend!)


3 correct.



Mr.Lordi said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> All in the Family.


3 correct.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Seinfeld
the office
king of the hill 
taxi


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
Everybody loves Raymond


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

d_day said:


> Seinfeld
> the office
> king of the hill
> taxi


Good guess, that is a pretty funny show.

3 correct.

I think I'll give another clue, the last show is older than the other three.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Seinfeld
the office
king of the hill
Dexter


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> Everybody loves Raymond


Another good guess.

3 correct.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

jolyrogger said:


> Seinfeld
> the office
> king of the hill
> Dexter


3 correct.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

How about...

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
Married with Children


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

deep said:


> How about...
> 
> Seinfeld
> The Office
> ...


3 correct.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
Home Improvement


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

seinfeld 
the office
king of the hill
gilligan's island..
how you like that?


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Sienfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
Hogan's Heroes


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sienfeld
The Office
King of the Hil
Sanford and Son


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Earley said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> Home Improvement


3 correct.



kRaZe15 said:


> seinfeld
> the office
> king of the hill
> gilligan's island..
> how you like that?


3 correct.



Uelrindru said:


> Sienfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> Hogan's Heroes


3 correct.



JuJuMan16 said:


> Sienfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hil
> Sanford and Son


3 correct.

Lots of good guesses, still no right ones though. I'll give another clue later this afternoon.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Seinfeld 
The Office
King of the Hill
Band of Brothers


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Seinfeld 
The Office
King of the Hill
M*A*S*H


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Seinfeld 
The Office
King of the Hill
Mad Men


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jenady said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> Band of Brothers





Jenady said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> M*A*S*H





Jenady said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> Mad Men


Sorry Jim, only one guess per day allowed.

Still only 3 correct :wink:


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Sienfeld
The Office
King of the Hil
Classic "Johnny Quest"

Tal~


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Steel Talon said:


> Sienfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hil
> Classic "Johnny Quest"
> ...


3 correct.

C'mon guys!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Sienfeld
The Office
King of the hill
Entourage


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Aquinas said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the hill
> Entourage


3 correct.

Ok the main character in the last show has a moustache.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> 3 correct.
> 
> Ok the main character in the last show has a moustache.


 Immediately got an image of Sidley Whiplash.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Dang it, based on the clue I think I might have a pretty good guess but I already guessed today before the clue!


----------



## Chevy Man (May 3, 2009)

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the hill
The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Chevy Man said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the hill
> The Beverly Hillbillies


Sorry, still 3 correct.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just asking....does the show's theme start with a cool bass guitar riff?


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

can we make it 1 guess per hour? just a thought...=P


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Just asking....does the show's theme start with a cool bass guitar riff?


Hmm, I don't think so. It is catchy though.



kRaZe15 said:


> can we make it 1 guess per hour? just a thought...=P


If nobody gets it by tomorrow I'll increase it to one per hour.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Hmm, I don't think so. It is catchy though.


I see...well it's not Barney Miller then. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Crap; I wish I'd posted a guess before midnight rather than after...


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I aint wasting my turn till I get another clue. 

LOL

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I think tonight I'll post a clue and start to allow one guess per hour, that should speed things up. Waiting til tomorrow seemed like too long, I wanna get this thing going.

So consider this a fair warning, I will be allowing one guess per hour later tonight. Also I will be adding 1 special tin in addition to the Tambolaka already promised. Not sure what yet, I'll announce that later too.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jeff, I've got to give you credit...you know how to run a contest. Seriously, this has been a fun thread. Kudos!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks John! These contests sure are fun :thumb:

BTW, the extra tin will be good stuff, probably something hard to find & delicious!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sienfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
Parks and Recreation


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> .....Ok the main character in the last show has a moustache.





commonsenseman said:


> .....the last show is older than the other three.





Plop007 said:


> Sienfeld
> The Office
> King of the Hill
> Parks and Recreation


3 correct.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I got two good guesses as to the last show..... Why did I have to jump the gun earlier. 
PS this is a fun idea though.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the hill
Magnum PI?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Out on a limb here Jeffy. Hoping for another guess when the one per hour kicks in.. LOL

Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
& 
Welcome back Kotter...? 


Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

s_vivo said:


> Seinfeld
> The Office
> King of the hill
> Magnum PI?


Ding, ding, ding, ding! We have a winner! :rockon:

You will be receiving one jar of Tambolaka pipe tobacco in addition to a tin of either SG Golden Glow, or SG Chocolate Flake, your choice.

Thanks everybody for playing, hope you all had fun!










Alright, for the bonus round:

The first person to guess my favorite tobacco of all time will win a full 100g tin of HOTW, dated May 2009 (this one should be easy).


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco?


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

1792


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

geh magnum was what I thought. Good job Scott. 
I actually looked up moustache tv show on google and found a list of the top moustaches in tv shows, magnum was the top of the list. 
I wonder if that's on netflix?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Guess again!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Aquinas said:


> 1792


Correct! Congrats!


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

Aww I was gonna say Westminster...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Uelrindru said:


> geh magnum was what I thought. Good job Scott.
> I actually looked up moustache tv show on google and found a list of the top moustaches in tv shows, magnum was the top of the list.
> I wonder if that's on netflix?


It is on Netflix instant play, that's how I really got into it.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

OH, duh, gotta be FVF


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Aquinas said:


> 1792





commonsenseman said:


> Correct! Congrats!


^^^^^



owaindav said:


> OH, duh, gotta be FVF


Winners: Please PM me your info & I'll get your winnings out asap!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Magnum was a great show. The crossover episode with Murder She Wrote is a classic.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

And I thought Everybody Loves Raymond was gonna show up on the list. Peter Boyle just flat out cracks me up.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> And I thought Everybody Loves Raymond was gonna show up on the list. Peter Boyle just flat out cracks me up.


 Personally, Peter Boyle was the only part of the show I found enjoyable.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow thanks heaps for the comp Jeff, I must admit Magnum PI is probably not in my top 4 but up there, the funny thing is that I was having a debate with a friend about it a couple of weeks ago, trying to explain to him how great a show it is.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Grats *s_vivo...*

I would not have guessed that one. LOL
Enjoy your tobaccy 

Vin


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i was gonna guess that during lunch if you said okay to the 1 per hour.. man just my luck.... congrats scott.... great show jeff.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

If I could play I would have said MacGyver for the last one (before I saw the mustache clue, which gave it away). I was not too far off!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great job to everybody who didn't win! Contests are a blast, I think I'll have to do another one soon!


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Jeff thanks for the contest..
Tal~


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I was thinking Cheers would be on the list.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Great contest, although I was hoping to be able to get in my last guess...










Lots of fun, Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

s_vivo said:


> Winner #1


Sorry Scott, no DC #. Hopefully it arrives safe and sound asap.



Aquinas said:


> Winner #2


Tom, here's yours: 03091140000048537959


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

you're the man! Thanks again.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool, thanks again looking forward to the adventure that is Tambolaka!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

It has arrived Jeff! Thanks a heap - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...mbo-extra-box-packaging-jeff.html#post2874716


----------

